# Industry Professional Discounts



## Renee (May 29, 2006)

I would like to know if Bobbi Brown or Stila offer any discount benefits similar to MAC? Any info would be greatly appreciated . I need all the help I can get!


----------



## martygreene (May 29, 2006)

Many lines offer professional discounts to makeup artists. Most aren't advertised the way MACs is, and I kinda agree with that methodology myself. Here's some info.


The information required on your part varies from company to company. Some are very stringent in their requirements. Almost all companies require that purchases are made via fax or phone. 

*BeneFit*-
Mail or fax copy of license & contact information to:
BeneFit Cosmetics
re: makeup artist program
685 Market St. 7th floor
San Francisco, CA 94105
fax: (415) 781-3930

*Cinema Secrets*-
10% discount. Call their number (818-846-0579) to ask for the makeup artist discount when ordering.

*Lorac*-
40% discount, provide union card, resume, certification, etc. Discount applicable to mail order only (800-845-0705). Fax information to 818-678-3930

*Makeup Forever*-
35% discount. Fax info (for US residents) to 212-925-9561. Call 212-941-9337 for more info.

*NARS*-
30% discount. Email [email protected] for application form and requirements.

*Smashbox*-
WE REQUIRE ONE OF THE FOLLOWING:
Agency card with photo id
Professional tear sheet with your name on it with photo id
Valid union card with your photo id
-OR-
WE REQUIRE TWO OF THE FOLLOWING:
Professional agency letter of reference with business card & photo id
Crew call list with press material & photo id
Valid makeup artistry certificate (within the last 5 years) & photo id
Please fax the requirements for verification and include the following:
Full name
Address, city, state & zip code
Home & Work/Cell phone numbers
E-mail address

Once approved, Smashbox cosmetics will issue a professional 40% discount authorization letter. You may place an order by calling 888.763.1361 or fax 310.558.1491.

*Stila*-
40% discount
Mail 2 credentials (bus. card, license, etc) plus a copy of a photo ID along with address & phone number to:
Stila Cosmetics, Inc.,
Corporate Headquarters
2801 Hyperion Avenue #102
Los Angeles, CA 90027

*Sue Devitt Studio*-
40% for professional makeup artists
888-870-1150

*Temptu*-
20% product discount, 15% equipment discount
Accepts proof of MAC PRO membership as proof of profession. Fax info to 212-675-4075. Call 212-675-4000 for details

*Vincent Longo Cosmetics*-
30% for professional makeup artists
877-LONGO99

*Nixie Cosmetics*
40% for professional makeup artists
http://nixiecosmetics.com/artists/artists.asp

*Becca Cosmetics*
30% for professional makeup artists
http://www.beccacosmetics.com/inform...php?info_id=23

*Three Custom Color*
30% for professional makeup artists
[email protected]

*Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics*
20% for professional makeup artists
OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE COSMETICS
100 VERDI STREET / EAST FARMINGDALE, NY 11735
PH: 631.815.2426 / FX: 631.815.6208
EMAIL: [email protected]

*Face Atelier*
FACE atelier wants to serve the needs of professional make-up artists within Canada and the United States. The Preferred Pro Program is designed specifically for eligible makeup professionals.

Required Submission:
Minimum of two portfolio pictures

Submit ONE of the following:
Published credit
Letter of reference from bona fide modeling agency or photographer

For further information about how to apply and program benefits, please contact [email protected].


----------



## Renee (May 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for your prompt response! Iam going to apply right away!


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for this information!!!


----------



## mae13 (Jun 9, 2006)

_Stila-
40% discount
Mail 2 credentials (bus. card, license, etc)_

What would qualify as a second credential? I have a business card, but I don't have any sort of official credentials (ie: school certificates or liscences) since I am small-scale, self-taught and freelancing.

For the Pro card I sent in my card, a copy of a contract and a personal recommendation from a client. Would that be enough?


----------



## martygreene (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd call and inquire directly with them- each company varies in what they accept.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 24, 2006)

Out of curiousity, do you have to also send in a membership fee for those other ones?


----------



## martygreene (Jun 25, 2006)

No. MAC instituted the fee policy around the time when they were bought out by EL. This is not an industry standard practice.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 31, 2006)

Does the discount also apply to dancers or just MAs?


----------



## baby_love (Aug 11, 2006)

I know that if you work at a STORE owned by EL (Clinique, Aveda, Origins etc...) you get a discount at the MAC store, and if you work at a MAC store, you get a discount at the other stores.  

the discount doesn't apply to employees who work at counters.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, MAC employees who work at partnered locations (Dillard's, Nordstrom, etc) do still receive their MAC discount and a discount at freestanding EL locations (Aveda, Origins, etc).  This is because even when you work at a partnered location, you still work for MAC/Estee Lauder.  I know Nordstrom MAC artists gets paid by Nordstrom but they are still MAC employees, also.


----------



## baby_love (Aug 11, 2006)

ahh I didn't know that.  I know that I don't get discounts at the MAC store, and I work for an EL company, but I guess it's different if you work for MAC.


----------



## ZoeFerret (Aug 15, 2006)

I was wondering if any of you all know if being a licenced cosmetoglist/hair stylist counts for any of those? I know MAC does, unsure of others. Thanks!


----------



## KMFH (Sep 19, 2006)

*Kevyn Aucoin!!!*

I wanted to add on here that Kevyn Aucoin Beauty offers an industry discount as well!  Its not well known cause no stores honor it,  it has to be purchased directly thru myself or Carla Aucoin.  If anyone wants the form sent to them you are welcome to email me and ill get it out to you.  You will need proof of you proffesion as well tho, and the discount is 30%.

Thought you'de all like to know!


----------



## trisha (Sep 21, 2006)

Stila will have a section of the site soon for artists to get discount! i think it'll be added when our websites are redone! x


----------



## capytan (Sep 30, 2006)

Regarding the mac program, is this available in Australia?


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_Regarding the mac program, is this available in Australia?_

 
Yes the Pro Membership (PPID) is available in Australia although the discount is 30% for make-up artists and 20% for any other industry profession (ie. beauty therapist, nail tech, model etc...)

If you contact one of the freestanding stores you can organise them to send out an application. Discounts are only available at freestanding stores not counters unfortunately


----------



## miinx (Oct 6, 2006)

urban decay also offers a makeup artist program, email them @ [email protected] for the forms and information.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome info, thanks everyone!!!


----------



## farra712 (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone gotten the NARS discount?  I am wanting to apply as I have started doing much more freelance work for events, but there application says to send a call or tear sheet and I don't have one of those.  I was wondering if anyone without one has applied and gotten approved.  I would really like to start buying some of their products but my closest retailer is 2 1/2 hours away which is too far to drive for product that is more expensive than MAC.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Villainiss (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_Has anyone gotten the NARS discount?  I am wanting to apply as I have started doing much more freelance work for events, but there application says to send a call or tear sheet and I don't have one of those.  I was wondering if anyone without one has applied and gotten approved.  I would really like to start buying some of their products but my closest retailer is 2 1/2 hours away which is too far to drive for product that is more expensive than MAC.  Thanks in advance!_

 
I have the NARS discount, but I did submit a call sheet from a movie I worked on.  I don't think you can get it without that or a tear sheet.


----------



## ticklemethu (Jan 4, 2007)

thank u thank u thank u for sharing!!!!!


nars & smashbox here i frekain come!!!!


----------



## elvinworld (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Do any other companies offer a similar program like the MAC PPID?*






Thank you so much for the information, I've been a MUA for over 6 years now and could get discounts only at MU4 Ever, The Body Shop and MAC. elvinworld


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 

 
_Stila will have a section of the site soon for artists to get discount! i think it'll be added when our websites are redone! x_

 
Just noticed that the website is up!  I hope they have this section available!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Does the discount also apply to dancers or just MAs?_

 
I am also wondering about this.  I have the MAC discount as a model and entertainer, do any of these companies offer a similar discount to non-MA's?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm unsure, your best bet is to call/write and ask.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 20, 2007)

*For make-up artists: Cosmetic retailer discounts?*

hi everyone! I'm looking to explore outside of the MAC world of make-up. For all you fellow artists, what other cosmetic brands do you receive a discount from?
I recently just sent an email to Nars about their percentage program. any others I should highly consider? 
thanks


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's another addition...

*Origins* offers a special program for Makeup Artists entitling them to discounts on Origins Products. Qualified Makeup Artists will be eligible for the following:

    * 40% discount on Facial Skin Care and Color products
    * 20% discount on Bath & Body and Hair Care products.

To apply for the Makeup Artist Program Card, click here to obtain an application. Please return application along with tearsheets, business card and proof of certification to:

ORIGINS Global Communications
767 Fifth Ave, 42nd Fl.
New York, NY 10153

Cards will be distributed the first of every month and are only valid in Origins Retail Stores.* Click here to find the nearest Retail Store or call 1-800-ORIGINS. Products are not for re-sale. Photo identification is required at the time of purchase.


----------



## ptamelissa (May 17, 2007)

I cant seem to find the section on the stila website that someone had mentioned was up in order to register for my discount. Any help?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 17, 2007)

I don't think that section is up. You'll have to email your request/info to Ryan Cox ([email protected]).


----------



## ptamelissa (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for your quick response, michee!


----------



## ptamelissa (May 30, 2007)

I don't have call sheets, but I can provide letters on company letter head for several fashion shows that I have done work on, do you think these would work for NARS and Makeup Forever discounts? I already have my MAC Pro


----------



## martygreene (May 31, 2007)

Your best bet when uncertain, is to call and ask them. I would think these would be accepted, but I'd call and double check if I were you.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ptamelissa* 

 
_I don't have call sheets, but I can provide letters on company letter head for several fashion shows that I have done work on, do you think these would work for NARS and Makeup Forever discounts? I already have my MAC Pro_

 
That'll work for MUFE, just got mine with 2 letters of employment this week!


----------



## martygreene (Jul 6, 2007)

Becca cosmetics has recently begun an industry alliance programme: http://www.beccacosmetics.com/inform...php?info_id=23

Also, Stila has re-instituted it's own programme. Email them directly for more info.

I believe that Kevyn Aucoin is also doing one now, though don't quote me on that right now.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm a little bit confused. Do i need a licence for a mac one??

I'm a makeup artist for NARS and i also freelance independantly, but im self taught


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think I saw NYX on this thread, but here is some info:

*NYX*:
Licensed Cosmetologist Discount
Receive a 30% discount if you are a licensed cosmetologist and/or an active make-up artist.


Please email [email protected] and provide the following:

    * First and last name
    * E-mail
    * Phone number
    * Cosmetology License number
    * City/County/State where license is issued
    * For active make-up artists, MUST Provide copy of business card and/or cosmetology license.
      (This may be scanned and emailed over or faxed to us @ 323-869-9430)

Please allow 24-48 business hours for an email confirmation containing the issued discount code.
Please note that we are closed on weekends, major holidays, and between Christmas to New Years.



Terms and Conditions:

Only two discount codes will be issued per 30 day period. Each discount code will only be valid for one purchase during a 15 day time frame. To receive a second or additional discount codes, please contact [email protected] to inform of your inquiry and provide your first and last name, email, phone number, and state that you are a returning artist.

The discount code is not available anywhere else. Please note that this discount code is only valid for purchases made through nyxcosmetics.com and not at any other retail environments.

Happy Shopping! 


You can find the link here:
http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/Main_Pag...modiscount.htm


----------



## aziza (Aug 12, 2007)

Just adding two more:

*Yaby Cosmetics*
(yabycosmetics.com)

Professional makeup artists receive 20% off on www.yabycosmetics.com products. 2 simple steps to receive yaby's industry discount:

1. Create your yaby account.

2. Simply provide one of the following proofs:
- Call Sheet
- Editorial Credits
- Professional Reference Letter
- Union Membership Card

email: [email protected] or
fax: 1 866 404 5999 

Upon verification, 20% industry discount will be applied to your account on www.yabycosmetics.com 
 
*Nixie Cosmetics (click to see larger)*


----------



## mybeautifulface (Sep 21, 2007)

Literally jumping up and down.  i just received my 40% discount card from Stila.  Stila here I come.


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 21, 2007)

what about discounts in the UK for MA's?


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Oct 31, 2007)

does shu uemura have any discounts?  if so, what are the requirements?  what about napoleon?


----------



## pinkhandgrenade (Nov 2, 2007)

I found this link:

http://www.798members.com/discount.asp


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 17, 2007)

I know it's waaaayy late, but thanks for the info girls. As a newbie freelancer, I'll def need the help beefing up my kit!


----------



## MACLover327 (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if Bare Esenctuals or Lancome offers a make-up artist discount program? Where would I find out/apply? Thanks!


----------



## MorenitaBarbie (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mybeautifulface* 

 
_Literally jumping up and down. i just received my 40% discount card from Stila. Stila here I come._

 
Hey! I have been waiting for stila to return my email on their discount. If I may ask, What were the requirements?


----------



## Debbie (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got approved for my NYX discount!  I'm a licensed manicurist so I'm able to get that and MAC.  Only thing about NYX is you could only order twice a month, and each time, you have to request a code.  But you don't have to go through the recertification process.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 24, 2008)

Just wondering do these programs all apply in Australia too? I know the MAC PRO program does. Are there any MUAs in Oz with programs besides MAC?


----------



## crissy22 (May 14, 2008)

NYX is missing on the list


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Just wondering do these programs all apply in Australia too? I know the MAC PRO program does. Are there any MUAs in Oz with programs besides MAC?_

 
Becca cosmetics have a program. Detail on their website:
BECCA Cosmetics

Dont know of any others


----------



## Mac_Cherry (Sep 3, 2008)

I received this email today.. They can make discontinued products..


Thank you for your interest in Three Custom Color Specialists and your inquiry into our Professional Discount Program!  I would be more than happy to assist you.  To qualify for the discount you will need to provide one of the following in addition to a form of identification;

Esthetician's license

Certificate of graduation from makeup school or proof of current enrollment

Call sheet with your name on it

Comp card

Professional discount card from another company (such as MAC)

Tear sheet with your name credited

Union Card

Link to a personal website

We offer a 30% discount on any of our Ready to Wear Collection and on our Custom Blending Services.  If you can provide these for me, please fax them to my attention at 212 730 8848 or email me at [email protected].  Once you are approved, we will mail you our Professional Discount Card.  All of our products and services can be viewed at www.threecustom.com.  Please also feel free to sign up for our newsletter on our website as well for upcoming promotions, discounts and events!

Please let me know if you have any questions.  I can be reached toll free at 888 262 7714.

Best regards,

Chad Hayduk, Co-Founder


----------



## kmclune (Oct 1, 2008)

Face Atelier still hasnt gotten back to me to let me know if I am approved for a MUA discount. I have heard yes from just about everyone but them. There website has no phone number. Has anyone ever been approved by them? How long did it take?


----------



## hwilson18 (Jan 29, 2009)

has anyone ever heard of a discount from too faced?


----------



## BionicWoman (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if Chanel has a discount program for artists?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

how do u get makeup certificates when you don't need a license to become a makeup artist?


----------



## almmaaa (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_how do u get makeup certificates when you don't need a license to become a makeup artist?_

 
I think they probably want a certificate from completion of  a Makeup school.


----------



## miSs aMylee (Jun 16, 2009)

this may be a stupid question, but for the discounts, can they only be used online? because a sephora just opened up where i live, and thats pretty much the only place that carries those cosmetic lines, is the discount applicable at sephora for those brands, or is that a whole nother world. lol. im from canada, so i dont know if the rules are different. i know shoppers beauty boutique carries some of the top of the line brands now too.. so just wondering how the discount for that works.
thanks!!!


----------



## COBI (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miSs aMylee* 

 
_this may be a stupid question, but for the discounts, can they only be used online? because a sephora just opened up where i live, and thats pretty much the only place that carries those cosmetic lines, is the discount applicable at sephora for those brands, or is that a whole nother world. lol. im from canada, so i dont know if the rules are different. i know shoppers beauty boutique carries some of the top of the line brands now too.. so just wondering how the discount for that works.
thanks!!!_

 
The industry discounts are not good at Sephora; they are generally only good when buying directly from the company.  You would need to buy in whichever way(s) the program specified.

The MAC discount, as an example, is only good at MAC stores (not counters), macpro.com and the pro phone line.


----------



## outinapout (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmclune* 

 
_Face Atelier still hasnt gotten back to me to let me know if I am approved for a MUA discount. I have heard yes from just about everyone but them. There website has no phone number. Has anyone ever been approved by them? How long did it take?_

 
I was, it took no more than a few days, and I believe I just sent them a link to my website. Speaking of, have you tried their products yet? Honestly, I don't know that I'm that impressed.


----------



## outinapout (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_how do u get makeup certificates when you don't need a license to become a makeup artist?_

 
There are some states where you do need to be licensed. I live in Ohio, for instance, and unless you're applying makeup for the purposes retail sale, you have to have a license in cosmetology or esthetics. Not that many people pay attention, but those are the laws. 

There are also courses that you can take that will provide you with a "certification". I don't know many people that take stock in those professionally, but they may serve as "proof" for some discount programs.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the email contact for NARS discounts:

[email protected]


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 17, 2009)

They are in the process of implementing a mua program. Call and ask to speak with Vailet (sp).  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hwilson18* 

 
_has anyone ever heard of a discount from too faced?_


----------



## aefreema (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_how do u get makeup certificates when you don't need a license to become a makeup artist?_

 
You can get certificates from seminars and workshops attended!


----------



## PurtyPriness (Jul 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any discounts on Bumble and Bumble products?


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 28, 2009)

does anyone know of any cheap seminars or workshops in Westchester, NYC,  or Jersey?


----------



## farra712 (Sep 25, 2009)

If this has already been posted, I apologize, but I haven't been around in a while!  I thought you might like to know that Korres offers a 30% discount and their requirements are pretty easy to meet which is nice for small-timers like me!  

Provide two of the following:  
oComposite Card
oPortfolio with name credit
oBusiness Card
oValid Union Card
oHead Shot
oProfessional License/Diploma (Aesthetician, Hairstylist, Cosmetology)
oPublication Masthead
oProgram/Press materials with name credit
oContract on production company letterhead
oCrew/Call list on production company letterhead
oProfessional letter of reference company letterhead

Email [email protected] to get an application.  The girl that answered my inquiry said that I could just email her or fax her back the documents.


----------



## beby24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone know what Urban Decay discount is?


----------



## beby24 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_does anyone know of any cheap seminars or workshops in Westchester, NYC, or Jersey?_

 
Look up the powder group in NYC


----------



## farra712 (Dec 3, 2009)

Urban Decay has not contacted me regarding my application, nor have they responded to any emails I have sent them.  It's been over three months!  Screw 'em.  I hear they do this a lot.  

Anyway, just wanted to let everyone know that Jane Iredale has a very generous makeup artist discount.  Typically 70% off!! The products you get are testers, so they aren't packaged the same and are probably marked, which is fine with me, but I know some people like to use their discount for gift giving, so just a heads up.  They require a license (esthetics or cosmetology) or a resume detailing your experience as a professional makeup artist or a call sheet/cast and crew list.  You must also submit a letter of intent saying that you will not resell the items you purchase and that all items purchased will be  for professional use only.
Email: [email protected] 
She will email you copies of their policies, price lists, and editorial credit program policy.  

Philosophy and Dermalogica also have discounts in place for makeup artists, but I don't use their products, so you should go to their website or email them for info.


----------



## dnelson (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 

 
_Urban Decay has not contacted me regarding my application, nor have they responded to any emails I have sent them.  It's been over three months!  Screw 'em.  I hear they do this a lot.  
._

 
  This is the email I got about two minutes after I sent them one:

hank you for your interest in representing our brand. We do have a informal make-up artist discount program set up. If you would like to be considered for a discount on the website, please fax your resume and credentials. We will review your information and get back to you shortly.  Our fax number is 949-515-5614.  Attn: Jesse 

*Martha,*
Urban Decay 
Customer Service 
[email protected]

Call us toll-free: 1-800-784-URBAN


----------



## bubbas454 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Make-up Artist Boutique, European Yaby Source offers 20% discount to MUA's in UK and Europe and they stock yaby, OCC and PMB brushes x


----------



## tvbswifey (Mar 15, 2010)

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just an update for anyone interested in a MA discount for Urban Decay. I emailed them today and they got back to me within an hour and this is what they said:

*Hello,

At this time we do not have a makeup artist program. If you have any further questions please feel free to reply to this email.

Jesse,
Urban Decay 
Customer Service Manager
**[email protected]*


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great info.  Thanks for sharing all the emails and links.  I've been meaning to apply for ages.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaxo812* 

 
_Just an update for anyone interested in a MA discount for Urban Decay. I emailed them today and they got back to me within an hour and this is what they said:

*Hello,

At this time we do not have a makeup artist program. If you have any further questions please feel free to reply to this email.

Jesse,
Urban Decay 
Customer Service Manager
**[email protected]*_

 

You should contact them again because I just contacted them a few days ago and they provided me with a 20% coupon code for myself to use and said that they are working on a formal pro discount program and will inform me when it is launched so I can fill out further documents since they already have my credentials.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 22, 2010)

If anyone has the MUFE backstage card how long did it take you to find out your were approved? I just applied last night. But, there's no set in stone sort of guideline on how to apply, I went to The MAKE UP FOR EVER Backstage Card Professional Discount Program - Professional Makeup Products for Film, Video, Photography & Stage - Makeup Artist Education, Workshops, Seminars and Makeup School and printed the application, I was going to fax it in today because that's what I've done with all my other pro discounts. But I noticed at the bottom of the application it gave an email address as well so I figured screw going to kinkos and paying to fax it if I can just scan everything and email it. So I emailed my ID, MAC Pro card, business card and my resume to [email protected] but haven't gotten a confirmation email or anything yet saying that it was going through the approval process.

So I am curious as to how long it will take to know if I am approved or denied.

And haha I sent extra stuff for good measure, the application states

 Quote:

  MAKEUP ARTIST (40%) Open to all working professional makeup artists who can provide:
Two (2) of the following along with a valid photo ID -
•MAGAZINE TEAR SHEET WITH NAME CREDIT**
•REEL WITH NAME CREDIT
•PROGRAM / CALL SHEET
•UNION MEMBERSHIP CARD
•AGENCY REPRESENTATION (sponsored comp card, representation letter, link to roster)
OR

_Valid photo ID and the following -
•PRO MEMBERSHIP CARD from other approved Pro Makeup Membership Program (choice of approved
programs is at the discretion of MAKE UP FOR EVER Artist Relations)_ 
 
So I only needed to send a copy of my MACPro membership and my ID but I wanted to make it as clear as I could I am not trying to pull one over on them so I sent everything I could think to prove I am an artist hahaha.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 9, 2010)

It took about a week from me faxing in my paperwork to MUFE for me to get my card in the mail. I faxed everything in and was going to actually contact them again to see if they had received it, and then I got it in the mail. I was so excited!! Lol

I now have to email Urban Decay because I haven't heard anything from them yet and I faxed all my stuff in on the same day as MUFE, and I know UD is quicker because they'll email you to let you know whether or not you're approved.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 9, 2010)

hmmm hopefully I get my MUFE card soooooon


----------



## riotlove (Jul 11, 2010)

manthanoelle--did you end up getting your card yet? i emailed mine like a week ago and haven't even gotten a response. i'm wondering if i should just fax it from work or something.


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *riotlove* 

 
_manthanoelle--did you end up getting your card yet? i emailed mine like a week ago and haven't even gotten a response. i'm wondering if i should just fax it from work or something._

 

Not the card itself. But, I called the NY boutique maybe 3 or 4 days before I got the email saying I was approved just to see if they even got my email. But, the girl said it takes about 3 weeks to get the approval email from them. Which is true mine was like 2 days shy of 3 weeks. And she also told me that their email was down for a few days so they were a little behind. I actually asked her would it be easier if I faxed it to them instead and she said usually faxing takes less time for the to process the application which she didn't specify why that was the case. But she said that either way once you'd already submitted it's easier just to wait for the response. Because if you over submit if one person approves you and then another person see's your second submission and denies you for whatever reason then you're listed in the system as denied. But she did tell me if I didn't get the email by the 3 week mark to call back and explain I've waited for 3 weeks and see the status of the application and if for some reason there was an error on their end then to fax it in and they would make my application a rushed priority.

So I'd say I'd agree with what the lady told me and just wait it out. Out of all the companies I have applied for, MUFE's wait felt like it took FOREVEEEEERRRRR. Probably because it seems like it's everyones most desired discount. But hopefully this card comes soon because I get paid this week and I need to do some kit restocking. Not to mention I need some new foundation for myself haha


----------



## riotlove (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks so much for the info. i guess if 3 weeks passes i'll call them then!

do you have to have the card in order to call and get the discount? or will it work anyway because you were already approved? i imagine it'd be in their system haha.

please update when you get it! i'm a geek and am totally excited just to see what their card looks like. since mac changes theirs every year. hah


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 16, 2010)

I will totally update you soon as I get it.
I don't think I NEED to have the card since if I am in the system then they can look me up. I am just personally waiting because they said they were sending me a catalog and I want to know the prices of certain things since not all of their items are on Sephora so I can't figure out how much the discounts would be for certain products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and hahaha I am sort of putting together a shopping list so the catalog is needed. Hopefully I get this letter tomorrow or saturday, if not then monday. 

but soon as I get it I'll update you on it


----------



## riotlove (Jul 16, 2010)

oh no, a catalog too?! eeeps. i checked and i sent it 7/7 so hopefully i hear back before the end of the month. if i don't then i guess i'll call!

thanks for the input!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 16, 2010)

Sigh, the card is rather boring but IT'S HERE!

The catalog, is a fail. Well... it doesn't list prices which is what I mainly wanted. But, it states EVERYTHING they sell. EVVVVVVVERYTHING. All the brushes, sponges, bags, palettes, everything with pictures and swatches. They even have the labshines in it. 

I think I am going to scan it and put it up on my blog later today, or maybe tomorrow. I can PM you when it's up if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




front
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19...e/fd885cae.jpg

back
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19...e/5f1f770b.jpg


----------



## riotlove (Jul 16, 2010)

i have your blog on my feeds so hopefully i see it! i like the card tho haha. thanks for showing it!

so how long from when you were approved till you received do you know off the top of your head?


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 17, 2010)

it took 10 days. it's sad that I totally know this 100%. they emailed me the 6th saying I got it and I got it today, except I realized the letter that came with it... it was dated the 10th. So they probably didn't even end up sending it til the 11th.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 17, 2010)

ok thanks so much for all the info and time


----------



## riotlove (Aug 2, 2010)

way bummed, just called. the girl didn't ask any of my info or anything but just said they must not have received it and i need to fax it.

such a bummer cuz now i'm being forced to move so i gotta wait until i have a few address. crap.


----------



## riotlove (Aug 30, 2010)

whoop! just got a random email(after being told they never got my app) saying i was approved! i'm worried cuz i had to move quickly so i was just going to reapply but i'm hoping it'll be forwarded.

yay!


----------



## manthanoelle (Sep 1, 2010)

YAY! Congrats hun!

If you don't get it you can always call the boutique and be like erm, can you resend it please?


----------



## riotlove (Sep 1, 2010)

i emailed the email back and she said to call end of the week to update my address since they should have my info in by then. yay! now if only all my stuff would get here like now! i'm waiting on a new cell phone, a swap package and my mufe stuffs! yay!


----------



## manthanoelle (Sep 1, 2010)

I still havent ordered from MUFE :-X 
I really need to. The idea of having to call and place an order just uhhhh NOT happy about. 

MUFE needs a pro site like MAC.


----------



## riotlove (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah that'd be better but eitherway i need stuff so i'll deal eventually. i hate phone calls. and right now i can't make them(current phone gets NO reception at new house, hopefully new phone gets here tomorrow) so we'll see.

did you see about mac changing their pro site? i got an email saying we'll be able to order from maccosmetics.com too


----------



## manthanoelle (Sep 1, 2010)

I freaked out and was like OMG I didn't get that email! But haha I just went and logged in and realized it's for an old email that was tied to my old cellphone which I don't know the password to :-x


did it say how we log in? cause they had tons of those mini sampler kits on the regular site which I would LOVE to have since the smaller the items in my kit the happier I am.


----------



## riotlove (Sep 1, 2010)

mini sampler kit what? i never go on the regular website. hmm

i'm searching my box now to see if it's still in the trash.

oops apparently yahoo empties trash for you at midnight :/ lame

i dunno it said they're revamping the macpro.com site and something about soon we'll be able to order from maccosmetics.com and be able to get reg and pro products.

dunno why or how this all works out though.


----------



## manthanoelle (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm interesting.

It was around Christmas so I don't know if it would apply w/ the discount. But they had a small kit that had a mini fix+, whatever the oil remover is, and some other mini stuff in it. It was just cute. And I am weird. I have generic mini spritzer bottles I got from the dollar store which do the job. But I am a package slut so if I can have a more compact cute version of my products which are normally packaged in larger bottles than I am a sucker and spend money that I don't need.

I reallllllllly hope they don't redo the pro site to be like the regular site. DO NOT LIKE.

BUT a beneficial thing would be if you got a MAC online giftcard and could use the giftcard someone bought for you but still be able to use your membership discount when you go to redeem it since you can't do that on the pro site.


----------



## riotlove (Sep 1, 2010)

ooh ya i'd do the same! i love mini original bottles. i hate generic packaging/not original for some reason. it bugs me so bad. so lame.

ugh yes i HATE the regular site. it's sooo hard to navigate! 

i was told gift cards can't be used period with your discount. that's what i was told in the pro store at caesars a few times. but maybe that's bad info+


----------



## Alessa06 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry to bud into the convo, but this new Pro discount on maccosmetics.com thing has me intrigued/confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's a copy/paste of the exact email:

*COMING SOON!*
*In the next few weeks, we will be updating the M·A·C PRO Website with a brand new look as well as these new features: *
*Simplified sign in makes it easier to login to view content and products.*
*Shop M·A·C and M·A·C Pro Products using your Pro discount at maccosmetics.com!*
*Connect, share and network with Pro Members around the world.*
*Plus, more to come...*

I tried loging in on maccosmetics.com but it just pulled up the account that I had before I became a Pro member. I guess we'll just have to wait and see (damn, I hate having to be patient lol)...


----------



## jrose614 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## daftglow (Sep 15, 2010)

Definitely hanging onto this information, thank you so much.


----------



## riotlove (Sep 15, 2010)

still haven't gotten my mufe stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 really bummed


----------



## riotlove (Sep 22, 2010)

ok kinda weirded out i guess. i got my catalog today and it was forwarded from my old address. it was only sent on the 10th of this month which that's fine, whatever. but i didn't receive a card with it just a congratulatory letter and the catalog. also it doesn't have prices, is there a way to look up prices?

i need to call and change my address as well so i could ask them then but i'm just wondering what to do or say?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello, I justed faxed over my app to MUFE, and I will update when I receive a response back.
Thanks

Also, I emailed UD inquiring about the MUA program, and I didnt hear from them so I called them and they stated they were currently working on a program and for me to check back later...


----------



## hintofshimmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi ladies,

  	I've compiled a list of the makeup artist discount programs on my blog. I thought it would be really handy to have it all in one place.

  	Let me know if you know of any others and I'll update the post!

	http://hintofshimmer.com/makeup-artists/discount-programs-for-makeup-artists/

  	hintofshimmer


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks this was really helpful, but does anyone know if you can get these internationally?? I live in New Zealand and have contacted MUFE but have had no reply.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, I received my MUFE catalog in the mail they said they were out of the backstage cards but my info is in the computer so I can place order anytime via telephone.


----------



## DownInAHole (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anyone know out of these, which accept an Esthetician? I know MACPro, OCC & Illamasqua do...but I was curious if anyone else has applied as an esthetician? Thanks dolls!


----------



## DownInAHole (Feb 4, 2011)

I am going to mail in my MUFE application this week, but I was just curious as to how much shipping was or does it depend on how much you buy? Thanks.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2011)

I was wondering does MUFE send out catalogs on a regular, although I havent placed an order yet and I received the catalog in Nov. ??? I noticed the catalog I got is from 2010.  DOes any body have a 2011 catalog, just curious ??

  	Also I noticed the MUFE dicount program is valid for two years, has anyone renewed there's ??? If so what is the process?? Do they send you a letter telling you your membership is going to expire ??? TIA


----------



## mae13 (Mar 30, 2011)

Has there been any clarification on whether UD does or doesn't have a pro program?

  	Also, does anyone know if the Inglot pro discount transfers from the US to Canada?


----------



## KaiulaniMakeup (May 24, 2011)

mae13 said:


> Has there been any clarification on whether UD does or doesn't have a pro program?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the Inglot pro discount transfers from the US to Canada?


	I emailed UD at [email protected] on April 5 and got no response.  So I called their customer service and was told that they are currently working on putting one in place, but it is not available yet.


----------



## mae13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for the update!

  	For those who have applied for and received their MUFE card, how long did it usually take?


----------



## commandolando (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have to be a make-up artist to receive a MUFE card? what about photographers?!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 10, 2011)

commandolando said:


> Do you have to be a make-up artist to receive a MUFE card? what about photographers?!


 
	Here's the link to the pro discount http://www.makeupforeverpro.com/artistrelations/backstage.html
  	I believe you can get a discount as a photographer but it will be a 20% instead of the 40% MUAs get.


----------



## mae13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I got my MUFE Backstage Card in NY, but live in Montreal, and would like to order from the ProLoft here. But I think the card itself might be different. Mine doesn't have any kind of number on the back (I assume you're in their computer system or something?), whereas the pro-only login on the Canadian site requires a 5-digit number that is apparently on the back of the card. 

  	So confused.


----------



## makeupbymoreno (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Total NEWBIE here, I am going to be finishing my makeup certification beginning of December, my question is, once I finish my classes, how difficult will it be for me to get PRO disounts as soon as I finish.  Are these things that will take a while because I will need to build a portfolio first? I was thinking of building my makeup kit with items I can get a discount with, but I've been seeing things such as reference letters, tear sheets etc., and I obviously won't have any of those. Would a business card, ID, certifcate and maybe a reference letter from my instructor (she is a celebrity makeup artist, so I was thinking that may work??) be enough?  

  	Sorry for the long post and a million questions! 

  	Being a newbie it can all be sort of overwhelming at first, any help is greatly appreciated!

  	Marina


----------



## manthanoelle (Nov 6, 2011)

What pro membership are you talking about hun? MAC? I wouldn't worry about a portfolio. None of my applications to pro memberships have been sent a portfolio. And I have numerous pro memberships.

  	And I know I went MIA after posting about MUFE's discount. But I have a sheet from their pro road show stating prices for MOST of their products. If anyones interested in seeing it let me know and I can scan it.


----------



## makeupbymoreno (Nov 7, 2011)

MAC, MUFE, Cinema Secrets are a few of the brands I was thinking of....

  	I'd love to see the price list!  

  	So I guess I don't need to stress about not having a portfolio then?   Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## manthanoelle (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll try to get it scanned today.

  	You always want to have a portfolio but really all you need is the documents listed in the application dont worry about going above it. No one every asks for a portfolio I think the only brands I can think of off the top of my head who look for a portfolio is OCC, NARS, and Camera Ready Cosmetics.


  	I was super paranoid about not getting my MUFE card (as far the the international issue mentioned, I would say call MUFE Canada and explain to them and have them issue you a Canadian card they should be able to verify this information in their system or confirm it with MUFE US) but it was a lot easier than I expected. Its funny because even though I know I have credentials for all the applications I still get paranoid that I'll get turned down.


  	Another site I think everyone should look into applying for is Naimie's. I think we all have heard of Naimie's but they have a pro application where you get 20% off of everything and increased discounts on some brands. And you can either call and place an order or do so by email. Which over all is a lot more convenient than applying for a discount for every brand they sell... heres their discount list

  	Hairdo  30%
	HairUWear -POP  30%
	Temptu (sets & kits 20%)        30%
	Bobbi Brown     40%
	Cover FX        40%
	Croc    40%
	DEX New York    40%
	DuWop   40%
	Ego Hair Tools  40%
	Eve Pearl       40%
	GHD     40%
	Izunami Irons   40%
	Jane Iredale    40%
	Je Veux Hair Care       40%
	Joe Blasco      40%
	Jonathan        40%
	Kim Vo  40%
	Lise Watier     40%
	Lorac   40%
	Macademia Oil   40%
	Make Up For Ever 40%
	Marco Pelusi    40%
	OPI Lacquer     40%
	Osmo    40%
	Smashbox        40%
	Stila   40%
  	Too Faced 40%


----------



## Feana (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone knows if GOSH has a pro discount?


----------



## lexiexD (Aug 22, 2013)

where can I apply for Kevin Aucoin pro discount?


----------



## lexiexD (Aug 22, 2013)

Elise please give me more info on the KA products at a pro disc rate.


----------



## laceface (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I work for Rain Cosmetics and I know we offer a 40% discount to Pro Members. All you have to do is fill out a short form on RainCosmetics.com.
  If you don't qualify for a Pro discount code though, you can use my code for 20% off using code BLONDE20 .
  The Pro Kit is listed under Tools, Kits & Glitz and contains all this -
  Pro Eyes & Cheeks Palette Your favorite Rain Cosmetics eye & cheek colors conveniently packaged for the pro on-the-go
Perfect Cream Foundation Essential Shades A moisture-enriched formula that provides natural coverage and a flawless feel. "Perfect" for achieving sheer to full coverage without a made up look

■ IVORY Ideal for porcelain to fair skin. Matches neutral beige undertones
■ BONE Ideal for light skin. Matches neutral pink undertones
■ VIRTUAL OLIVE Ideal for medium to golden skins. Matches yellow undertones
■ SUNSET Ideal for medium to tanned skins. Matches pink and beige undertones
■ WALNUT Ideal for dark skin. Matches deep tan undertones
  Glam Lipstick Essential Shades Glamorous color combined with moisturizing mango butter, grape seed oil, and Vitamin E
■ PRIVATE JET A pale nude pink
■ RED CARPET Vibrant candy apple red
■ STRETCH LIMO A pale peach packed with shine
■ WITH THE DJ A fun fuchsia
  Gloss of Fame Essential Shades This ultra-moisturizing gloss keeps lips soft and smooth with lasting color and brilliant shine
■ PRESLEY PINK A picture-perfect pale pink
■ PRALINE DION A smooth, sexy nude
*Sex Pot Gel Eyeliner in Black* Get noticed! Create daringly defined, or soft seductive eyes with this easy to apply gel liner. Glides effortlessly over the lid for precise lines or can be blended out for a sultry effect
*High Rise Mascara* This lash-perfecting formula glides on smoothly, separating lashes from base to tip for dramatic definition
*Expressive Lip Pencil in Cameo *A smooth formula that is perfect for shaping, lining or filling in the lips. Wear under Rain’s other lip products for longer wearing color and definition
*Setting Loose Powder in Translucent* Silky sheer setting powder
*Smooth Criminal Face Primer* It's a crime to look this smooth! Elude fine lines and fight flaws with this pore-perpetrating primer. Imperfections vanish as the satin-finish formula secretly smooths skin for a look that stays fresh all day. Infused with Jojoba, antioxidants, and nourishing vitamins C and E for added age-defying power

  Great for starting out your kit


----------

